# Fish TV is here!



## George Farmer (3 Dec 2007)

Check this out - 

www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/blog.php?blogid=139

My latest tank is on there too


----------



## tgc (3 Dec 2007)

Snot working for me!


----------



## Themuleous (3 Dec 2007)

Haha thats quality, esp as Ive now met Jeremy.

Sam


----------



## Tom (4 Dec 2007)

Haha thats great, made me laugh for some reason. Haven't met Matt yet but roll on work experience 2008     Ooo George they're talking about your tank... I suppose you realised though


----------



## George Farmer (4 Dec 2007)

It's cool eh?

Next one should have me in it, with the 120cm as the background...


----------



## Themuleous (4 Dec 2007)

> It's cool eh?



Yeh very, nice to listen to them chat about stuff and see that even the editors of PFK have differing views on things.


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Dec 2007)

Gotta love it guys, just need a good lookin host now..........If only i had Jer's brains lol. 8)


----------



## Themuleous (4 Dec 2007)

But where would you get the 'looks' part from Dan if you got Jeremy's brains? You coudl borrow mine... 

Sam


----------



## tgc (4 Dec 2007)

Working now!!  

Excellent


----------



## JazzyJeff (4 Dec 2007)

Matt could've had a shave scruffy git !!!!!!


----------



## George Farmer (4 Dec 2007)

The next one is deffo at mine.  

It's going to be a planted special with reviews, step-by-steps etc.

Should be fun!


----------



## tgc (4 Dec 2007)

You gonna make sure you do a bit of name dropping for UKAPS!!!!!


----------



## George Farmer (4 Dec 2007)

tgc said:
			
		

> You gonna make sure you do a bit of name dropping for UKAPS!!!!!



I might even wear my UKAPS T-shirt!  Product placement...


----------



## tgc (4 Dec 2007)

DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## Garuf (5 Dec 2007)

Can't get the feed to work so I have it on my ipod but it was terribly enjoyable.
wanna come to mine and do a feature on ridding algae?


----------



## beeky (5 Dec 2007)

George, you'll probably get criticised on PFK for 'doing' plants too much.

Not by us though!


----------

